# Need Kinkajou Info



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello,

My friend has fallen in love with Kinkajou's, after I sent her some videos of one.. oops haha  and now she'd love to get one in the future. 

She's asked me to do research for her.. I need to know how they are housed? what they require? what they are fed? etc.

and if anyone knows any breeders we can talk to about their care and any useful websites or care videos that would be great 

Thankyou in advance


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Has your friend have/had exotics before? Kinkajous are definitely not a beginner's animal.


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

My friend hasn't had any exotic mammals, like kinkajou's and skunks, etc.. but she's had experience with reptiles and used to do work with a wildlife charity rescuing and hand-raring UK animals, such as foxes and badgers. She had just about every domestic pet you can think of.. rabbits, ferrets, dogs, horses, goats, etc. I'm not sure she definitely wants a kinkajou, but she wants to learn more about their requirements.


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

About.com: http://www.blue-n-gold.com/halfdan/osito.htm


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

You will find people who keep and breed them on the Exotic Keepers Forum
http://www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk/


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

It's one thing to fall in love with Kinks, buts it's a completely different thing to have the dedication, funds and space to keep Kinks.


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

UrolithicTitan said:


> It's one thing to fall in love with Kinks, buts it's a completely different thing to have the dedication, funds and space to keep Kinks.


Ditto...Well, that goes for everything really!


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Thankyou for the website links


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Goth-Gurl said:


> Thankyou for the website links


Your most welcome.

Good that you and your friend are researching how to care for the animal before getting one.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd love a kinkajou, but it's not for me  I'm just helping her gather the research as she's not very good with computers at the moment, she's still learning haha Thanks again! I'll let you know as soon as she reaches a decision!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ermmm so why if shes getting the animal is she asking you to do the research. If she cant be bothered doing research then imo shouldnt get any animal


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

As I explained in my last message, she's not very good at using computers yet, so doesn't have a clue how to use forums. She's been having a look on google and other websites, but she'd rather get some info from people who have personal experience in owning Kinkajou. She had a look in the local library but there's no books on owning exotics, such as kinks.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Goth-Gurl said:


> As I explained in my last message, she's not very good at using computers yet, so doesn't have a clue how to use forums. She's been having a look on google and other websites, but she'd rather get some info from people who have personal experience in owning Kinkajou. She had a look in the local library but there's no books on owning exotics, such as kinks.


Whatabout nipping into your local reptile shop etc???? Also there are books she can buy on amazon etc.


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions  I'll let her know. There's no reptile specialist stores near us, but there's one about an hours drive away... But I'm not sure that they will know much about exotic mammals, as they only sell amphibians and reptiles, and I've heard Kinkajous are relatively new pets in the UK. My neighbour has decided after talking to 2 owners that Kinkajous are not the pet for her, but thankyou everyone for your info


----------

